# Pictures from D.C. Meet up 1/10/2006



## MyCameraEye (Jan 11, 2006)

Yesterday after work, both Jo and I met up at the Smithsonian Metro Station for an evening shoot. Jo armed with his Canon PhotoShot S2 IS and me, armed with my Nikon D200 and a Nikkor 17-55 f/2.8 lens, we both shifted our cameras into manual mode and hit the mall. I won&#8217;t bore you all with the 350+ shots I took last night, just the highlights.

P.S. Jon, no &#8220;din din&#8221; was involved&#8221;.  Sorry about the image sizes but, I wanted to give you the full experience.

I shot a few Pan Blurs while I was waiting for Jo to arrive...

















Jo shooting the concert shell on the mall.




We had a little feathery friend visitor while we were night shooting




I wish I was packing some more telephoto.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 11, 2006)

love them all! you're making me jealous with that 200!!!! where did you pick it up?


----------



## jocose (Jan 11, 2006)

dude, you should have let me go first with the posting...there is no way I can compete now!!  Good job, and it seems that all went well in the end even there was that little SNAFU.

I had a great time, and we should all be getting together in 2 weeks...I think a friend from work will be coming on the 22nd as well.

Anyway, I hope to have mine up no later than the weekend...

Excellent job Scott, you really need to teach me the panning shots...


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 11, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> love them all! you're making me jealous with that 200!!!! where did you pick it up?


 
Jon,

I pre-ordered mine from Penn Camera on 18th Street in DC a week before christmas. I paid in full which put me to the top of the pre-order list and it came in the first week of the new year. The D200 is SWEET! When I bought my D70 two years ago, I knew Nikon would release something on it's pro-like of cameras that was somewhat affordable unlike the Nikon D2X which is out of my league on price so I shot with my D70 knowing some day soon now that D200 would come out and BAMM! There it was. I also pre-ordered the Nikkor 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 G ED-IF AF-S VR DX lens at the same time. Penn Camera told me that the lens would be a while and I would have the camera way before the lens would come in but I was smart. I did not order the kit, I ordered them seperatly and two days after I pre-ordered both, the lens arrived. Even the store was shocked. They told me I had the first one in D.C. LOL Anyways, it feels good once in a while to cut to the front of the line. If you are interested, call Marcus at the 18th Street Penn Cam. He's the man and wil hook you up. His number there is: (202) 785-7366


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 11, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> dude, you should have let me go first with the posting...there is no way I can compete now!! Good job, and it seems that all went well in the end even there was that little SNAFU.
> 
> I had a great time, and we should all be getting together in 2 weeks...I think a friend from work will be coming on the 22nd as well.
> 
> ...


 
Jo,

It's not a competition so don't sweat it. It's all good. Post away and lets see em, not to mention you did take some cool shots that I was very sad to miss out on due to a little battery power problem I had last night. Post some of those spot light pics. I'm sure they will impress.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 11, 2006)

Will there be anything left for ME to photograph when I come to the meet-up? I will be too shy to try and photograph ANYTHING in DC any more since all has already been photographed by some true experts! Nothing's left for some poor travellers from Germany who come all the way for THE photo in the end. THE photo, you understand?


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 11, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Will there be anything left for ME to photograph when I come to the meet-up? I will be too shy to try and photograph ANYTHING in DC any more since all has already been photographed by some true experts! Nothing's left for some poor travellers from Germany who come all the way for THE photo in the end. THE photo, you understand?


 
jo cose, im sure, will be more than happy to jump the white house fence for you. that'll give you something new to shoot. 

you sell yourself way too short in the field of photography. as a matter of fact, YOUR photography was discussed during our last meet-up.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 12, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Will there be anything left for ME to photograph when I come to the meet-up? I will be too shy to try and photograph ANYTHING in DC any more since all has already been photographed by some true experts! Nothing's left for some poor travellers from Germany who come all the way for THE photo in the end. THE photo, you understand?


 
We're just warming up the stage for you guys  I'm looking forward to it. Any chance of making this thread a sticky for a month or so. I think JoCose will be posting some shots as well.


----------



## jocose (Jan 15, 2006)

I finally got around to posting my pics.  Click here to see 'em.


----------



## kelox (Jan 15, 2006)

Scott, great photos. You got me wanting to try the pan blurs now.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 15, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Scott, great photos. You got me wanting to try the pan blurs now.


 

Yeah, one of my favorites shots to take and I think I have some great technique. I should have mentioned earlier on this that I did no post processing on any of these shots posted other then the frame and reduction of size. These came straight from RAW to JPG..

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 15, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> jo cose, im sure, will be more than happy to jump the white house fence for you. that'll give you something new to shoot.
> 
> you sell yourself way too short in the field of photography. as a matter of fact, YOUR photography was discussed during our last meet-up.




erm...sure, for LaFoto, absolutely!  It also depends if GW is in or not...if he isn't then we should get some good pics of me getting up the lawn before getting tackled.  If he is, we should get some good shots of me getting tackled before I hit the ground   Anything for our art though...anything :lmao:


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 15, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> erm...sure, for LaFoto, absolutely! It also depends if GW is in or not...if he isn't then we should get some good pics of me getting up the lawn before getting tackled. If he is, we should get some good shots of me getting tackled before I hit the ground  Anything for our art though...anything :lmao:


 

I can shoot some pan blur shots of you running from the secret service which at this point will not be so much of a secret any more.


----------



## jocose (Jan 15, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> I can shoot some pan blur shots of you running from the secret service which at this point will not be so much of a secret any more.




The shot you really want is when the dogs leap at my face...yea that will be pretty cool.

See, Corinna, see what I'll do to ensure that you have a great time in  my country?  Don't let anyone say we Americans aren't hospitable and helpful!


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 15, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> The shot you really want is when the dogs leap at my face...yea that will be pretty cool.
> 
> See, Corinna, see what I'll do to ensure that you have a great time in my country? Don't let anyone say we Americans aren't hospitable and helpful!


 

Danm straight! How was philly ?


----------



## rogue (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow, that's amazing


----------

